# buffedCast 272: Eure Fragen zum dieswöchigen buffedCast



## Launethil (7. November 2011)

Mittwochs ist buffedCast-Tag! Und damit auch Ihr bei der Plauderrunde rund um MMOs und Offline-Rollenspiele zu Wort kommt, suchen wir Eure Fragen. Habt Ihr Fragen zu bestimmten Spielen, benötigt Ihr Tipps? Dann nutzt unseren Foren-Thread zum Podcast und stellt uns Eure Fragen zum buffedCast oder lasst uns Eure Meinung zu aktuellen Rollenspiel-Themen wissen. Wir schließen den Fragen-Thread für neue Einsendungen Dienstag gegen 11 Uhr.


----------



## Extremniki (7. November 2011)

Hallo Ihr Buffies.

Erstmal einen lieben Gruß von mir, ich höre Euch bereits seit der ersten Folge ;-)
Meine Frage: Wird es eine Erweiterung der Charakter-Slots geben mit dem Pandaren-Addon? Ich denke mal, dass ziemlich viele Spieler bereits ihre 10 Slots belegt haben und sich somit auf ihrem Haupt-Realm keine neue Klasse (Pandaren) erstellen können. Würde mich persönlich etwas wurmen, denn einen müsste ich ja über die Klinge springen lassen.

Freue mich über eine Antwort.

Gruß

Extremniki


----------



## Shmandric (7. November 2011)

RIFT: Wird es eine Datenbank geben?
WOW: Wie denkt ihr wird der Übergang zwischen Cata und MOP ablaufen? und vorallem, wie wird Blizzard die Zeit bis dahin füllen. Damit
meine ich PVE sowie PVP.

Und als letztes an Simone und David:
Wie lange spielt ihr denn nun WOW? wurde euch Cata sehr langweilig? was sind eure Hauptklassen und zu guter letzt, wie oft spielt ihr denn so im Schnitt.

Danke!


----------



## Tikume (7. November 2011)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von den Sprachbarrieren zwischen zwei Fraktionen die ja auch SWTor (obwohl es vom Setting her nicht passt) nutzen will?

Ich persönlich habe in World of Warcraft die Erfahrung, dass dann eben die eigene Fraktion nach allen Regeln der Kunst geflamed wird. Hier gibt es dann ja auch nichts was das blockt um mein zartes Gemüt vor den bösen Mitspielern zu schützen.

Umgekehrt gab es z.B. in Star Wars Galaxies keine Sprachbarriere zwischen den Fraktionen. Ich kann aber nicht behaupten im PVP sonderlich oft geflamed worden zu sein. Im Gegenteil, oft hatte man mit dem Gegner sogar noch ein nettes Gespräch nach dem Kampf.





Shmandric schrieb:


> RIFT: Wird es eine Datenbank geben?


Die Playata Jungs haben eine unter http://www.riftspot.com/


----------



## Durag Silberbart (7. November 2011)

Hallo Buffies,

Hier kommt Durag Silberbarts SW-ToR Frage der Woche:

Eigentlich sind es zwei Fragen.
1. Welche Channels gibt es im Spiel? Ähnlich dem Handelschannel in WOW oder dem Gruppen Such Channel ect.
2. Gibt es neutrale Auktionshäuser? Ähnlich in WOW Booty Bay?


Nachtrag: In dem Video zum Fortschritt des Imp Agenten sieht man wie dieser einen "Benzin Tank" anschießt und damit schaden gegen den Droiden macht. Geht so etwas auch In-Game oder ist das nur für das Video zurecht geschnitten?


Mfg Darth Durag


----------



## Veronimus (7. November 2011)

Moin zusammen 

*WoW MoP:* Denkt ihr, dass es möglich sein wird sich durch die ''Werbt einen Freund'' Aktion sich direkt einen 80er *Mönch* hochzuziehen mit der ''Level schenken'' Funktion?

Da sieht mein Plan ja so aus, dass ich 1-2 Monate vor dem Release mich ja praktisch selber werbe und auf diesem geworbenen Account mir 2 Charaktere auf 80 Level.
Sodass ich mit jedem 40 Level verschenken kann, bis LvL 80.

Ich meine ich wäre mit Sicherheit nicht der einzige der dies machen würde um schnell auf maximales Level zu kommen. Blizzard würde dadurch ja auch gut daran verdienen, wenn man sich überlegt das ich von Classic-Cataclysm mir das spiel kaufen müsste (+Prepaid Gamecard)

(Beim Todesritter gab es diese Funktion ja noch nicht bei Release, jedoch bei Worgen und Goblins wohingegen diese ja Völker sind die aber trotzdem direkt per Fraktionswechsel auf einem Charakter verwendbar waren)



Vielen Dank

und ihr macht euren Job richtig gut  weiter so


----------



## Hagno (7. November 2011)

Hallo Buffed-Team,

hier meine Fragen zu WOW:


*Entschuldigung von Mike Morhaime*: Mike hat sich offiziell im Bluepost groß entschuldigt, offenbar wegen einiger "Ally-Flames". Was ist da genau passiert auf der Blizzcon? Und wie ist eure Meinung dazu?
*Petkampf-Prinzip*: Ich kann mir noch recht wenig unter dem rundenbasierten Petkämpfen vorstellen (da ich zu Pre-Pokemon-Generation gehöre). Könntet ihr etwas genauer erklären, wie man sich solche rundenbasierten Kämpfe vorstellen soll?
*Epische Edelsteine*: Werden denn Alchimisten mit 4.3 auch epicGems transmutieren können? Wenn ja, mit täglichem CD?


----------



## Ziggy Stardust (7. November 2011)

*ZU SWTOR :*

Hi !

Wie steht ihr dazu dass es wohl "Tanks" im Bikini geben wird. Stört euch das ähnlich stark wie mich, da es einfach lächerlich aussieht oder ist euch das egal ? Gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen Klassen im Gefecht.

MfG

Ziggy


----------



## ChoSeungHui (7. November 2011)

Frage wow 4.3

gibt es mit 4.3 keine boe items mehr beim Händler?


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (7. November 2011)

Hallo Buffed

hier mal eine Allgemeine frage zu WoW oder auch allgemein in Games (vielleicht auch die meinung von teil 2)

Wie findet ihr eigendlich Sexepeal in Games?
Im interview mit Olibith hat er gesagt das WoW alles zu bieten hat, auser man kann keine Bett spielchen veranstalten.
Auch wenn das Game ab 12 sein soll findet ihr trotzdem es soll mehr sein oder sollte es in Games garnicht vorkommen.
Paar Rüstungsteile sind eine art nur ein BH wobei es manche sexy finden und manche nur unlogisch wie es viel rüstung erzeugen kann.

mfg


----------



## Murmelviech (7. November 2011)

Hallo Buffies des 2. Teils,

Das am Freitag erschienene Video zum Fortschritt des Imperialen Agenten hat mich nun nicht unbedingt vom Hocker gehauen. Dass der Sniper nicht sehr mobil ist war uns allen klar, aber auch der Saboteur hat mich nicht wirklich überzeugt. 

Meine Frage(n):

Hat das Video eure Erwartungen an die Klasse erfüllt (egal ob ihr schon selber welche ingame gemacht habt oder nicht)?

Welches der bisher veröffentlichten Fortschrittsvideos hat euch am besten gefallen/welches nicht?

Liebe Grüße,

euer Murmel


----------



## Fruehlingsroellchen (7. November 2011)

WOW:
- Ist bereits ein Buch für Mists of Pandaria geplant ('ne Art Vorgeschichte oder so, wie die restlichen halt?


----------



## opadhjüopiwbaidghaoügdüowbnüopjf (7. November 2011)

Möge die Macht mit euch sein.

Mein Name >>>> extra für Oli 

Nun zu meiner Frage, ich bin gerade dabei KotoR durchzuspielen und dort gibt es ja das Pazaak Kartenspiel und mich würde Interessieren ob so ein Minispiel auch in SWtoR vorgesehen ist. Falls diese Frage schonmal beantwortet wurde sollen mich die Blitze des Imperators kitzeln ^^

MfG opadhjüopiwbaidghaoügdüowbnüopjf


----------



## Aazak (7. November 2011)

*WoW allgemein:*

Ich wollte mal fragen ob bekannt ist, ob die WoW-Books auch als Audio-Books rauskommen ?


----------



## Deathgnom (7. November 2011)

Gibt es Neuigkeiten zu World of Darkness? 

Wer kauft sich die Woche Skyrim vielleicht sogar die CE.


----------



## Draktur (7. November 2011)

hiho.
Ich habe 3 Fragen bezüglich Tera:
-Gibts schon Neuigkeiten oder gar neue Videos und co zu Tera?

-Wird einer von eurer Belegschaft vllt sogar Tera zocken?

-Wie siehts Beta-mäßig bei Tera aus? Gibts es da schon Infos?

Danke für die Antworten


----------



## Nayfal (7. November 2011)

WoW-Team:
Blizzard hat ja ein Problem. Jedes Addon bringt neue Gegenstände, die besser sein müssen als im vorherigen Addon. Das nimmt langsam aber sicher Ausmaße an, die unter anderem auch technische Probleme mit sich bringen. Je größer die Zahlen, desto aufwendiger sind die Berechnungen und desto mehr Power brauchen Server und Client. Ghostcrawler hat hierzu ja einen Blog die letzten Tage verfasst und zwei Vorschläge gemacht. Wie ist eure Meinung dazu? Gibt es andere MMOs, die schon solche Probleme hatten oder muss Blizzard hier Pionierarbeit leisten?

Team 2:
Wie aufwendig wurde Skyrim lokalisiert? Im Original wurden 70 Synchronsprecher engagiert. Gilt das auch für die deutsche Version? Konntet ihr die deutsche Version schon spielen und könnt was zur Lokalisierung sagen?


----------



## Shamiden (7. November 2011)

Heyho liebes Buffedteam
ich habe eine Frage zu SWTOR und speziel zu den Betawochenenden. Ihr habt ja letzte Wochen irgendwann geschrieben das in den nächsten Wochen da wieder etwas geplant sei. Wisst ihr schon genaueres bzw. wo finde ich genaueres denn im offizielen Forum finde ich nichts dazu. Hoffe ihr könnt dazu was sagen. Ausserdem wüste ich gerne wie das mit der Schmuggler/Schurken-Skillung Schläger ist ob ich mir das wie in WoW vorstellen darf, ob der dann in Verstohlenheit umhersockt oder ob seine "Unsichtbarkeit" nur begrenzt ist etc. falls er überhaupt sowas hat und ich nicht was komplett falschverstaden hab. Und wie das mit dem heilen als Knocheflicker ist (HoT oder lange Casts etc.).
Also danke euch und nochn schönen tag


----------



## blackgeist (7. November 2011)

hallo liebes buffedcast-WoW-Teil-Team,

ich habe zwei Fragen zur neuen Erweiterung MoP:

1. Wird mit MoP nun endlich Lederrüstung mit Tankattribute eingeführt? Den mit der neuen Erweiterung sollen ja die Mönche auch in Lederrüstung tanken. Derzeit benutzen die Tankdruiden auch die Lederrüstung die Katzen-Druiden und Schurken tragen, daher sehe ich ein noch höheren Bedarf an der Lederrüstung was zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon recht knapp ist.

2. Wird Blizzard an alten Fähigkeiten die schon seit Urzeiten nicht mehr benutzt werden etwas verändern? Ich weiß das die Katzen-Druiden seit es mit den Talentbäumen spezifische Fähigkeiten gibt nur noch die Fähigkeit Zerfleischen benutzt wird die mehr Schaden und noch einen zusätzlichen Debuff macht als die nun überflüssige Fähigkeit Klaue die damals noch benutzt werden musst um zu lvln weil es keine anderen alternativen gab z. B. Krallenhieb -> Dot, Zerfetzten -> Dot, Schreddern -> hinterm Ziel stehen, Verherren -> hinterm Ziel in Verstohlenheit. Gerne würde ich auch noch wissen ob es bei den anderen Klassen ähnliche Fähigkeiten gibt.

Grüße blacky


----------



## Octazooka (7. November 2011)

Deckt sich MoP mit euren Wünschen für die 4. WoW-Erweiterung, und wenn nein, auf was hättet ihr eher gehofft? 

Rassen- und klassentechnisch ist das Spiel ja mittlerweile fast ausgeschöpft. Welche Rasse/Klasse glaubt ihr könnte mit der 5. Erweiterung noch eingeführt werden?


----------



## Evolverx (7. November 2011)

hallo liebes Buffedteam

Ich hätte da ein paar fragen zu swtor zu denen ich bisher nicht wirklich infos finden konnte.
 - in wie weit wird sich eigentlich das interface des spiels anpassen lassen. während wow zb ja recht wenig möglichkeiten gibt hat man in hdro ja die möglichkeit so ziemlich alles zu verschieben und in der größe anzupassen. wie sieht das in swtor aus?
- wird es die möglichkeit geben auch addons einzuspielen wie in wow oder ist so eine schnitstelle nicht vorgesehen

-und zu guter letzt wolt ich mal fragen wie das läuft wenn ich nen beta zugang noch bekommen sollte bzw mit dem headstart in der woche vor dem release. Wie komm ich da eigentlich an den Launcher um das spiel zu laden? wird man sich den so laden können oder geht das vorab nur über origen?


----------



## Dodacar (7. November 2011)

Liebes Buffed-Team,

hier meine Frage zu SWTOR:
Und zwar weiß ich, dass es mehr als eine Gilde mit dem gleichen Namen geben kann, aber was passiert dann mit den Gilden sobald das Spiel released ist?
Gibt es dann nur eine von den Gilde mit dem gleichen Namen oder kann es alle geben?

--
Grüße
Dodacar


----------



## Rohal (7. November 2011)

Hallo,


SWTOR (noch 6 Wochen, oh yeah Baby):

- Wie gefällt euch die neue Musik in SWTOR? 
 	- Ist die Musik in der BETA Version abwechslungsreich? Oder wird bei jedem Gegner direkt "Duel of the Fate" oder 
 	"Battle of the Heroes" gespielt?
 	- Haben die Planeten bzw. Zonen eigenen Themen? 

- Gibt es schon neue Erkenntnisse was passiert wenn man eine Flugmission nicht schafft?
 - Muss das Raumschiff repariert werden?
 	- Kann man einfach neu starten? 
 	- Kann man die Flugmission abbrechen?
 	- Viele Flugmissionen bestehen aus mehren Missionen bzw. weiteren Bonusmission, erhält man die Bonus EXP
 	auch wenn die Hauptmission verloren geht?

- Für viele Missionen gibt es versteckte Bonusmissionen: z.B. Töte 10 MEGA BÖSE EWOKS. In den Videos sieht
es immer so aus das man den Bonus sofort erhält wenn der 10 Gegner tot ist. Oder muss man zurück zum
Questgeber der Hauptquest?
	- Geben Bonusquest nur XP oder Credits oder kann man auch Gegenstände erhalten?

- Welches Taschensystem wird in SWTOR verwendet? 
 	- Kann die "Kiste" im eigenen Schiff erweitert werden? 
 	- Wie erweitert man das eigenen Inventar? 
 	- Wie teuer sind neue "Taschen"?

- Wie gut sind hergestellte Gegenstände im Vergleich zur Beute (bis zu Level 20 wenigstens, oder ab wann gilt die NDA?)? 

- Welche Möglichkeiten bietet bis jetzt das Endgame bzw. welche sind bekannt? (Operationen und PvP ausgenommen)

- Gibt es ein Ruf System? 

- Habt Ihr schon tägliche Quests gefunden und wie fandet Ihr sie? (Man wird ja wenigstens die Flugmissionen mehrfach spielen können)

- Wird man als Imperialer auch die Startplaneten der Allianz besuchen können? (Nun was sich eben ein Imperialer so unter besuchen vorstellt...)

- Sind sonst alle weiteren Planeten (bis auf PvP Zonen) eher als Neutral zu sehen? Also bewegen sich alle Spieler (egal welche Fraktion) in den gleichen Bereichen? Oder gibt es Basen für die einzelnen Fraktionen auf den Planeten und auch eigenen Questhubs (Vergleich z.B. mit WOW und Rift). 

- Kann man mit seinem Schiff einfach im All rumhängen? (Ja es gibt kein freies All, aber man möchte manchmal eben seine Ruhe und nicht auf einem Planeten parken)
 	- Kann man aus Häusern oder dem eigenen Schiff heraussehen? (Beispiel, würde man den Hanger sehen,wenn diese nicht alle gleich aussehen, oder sieht man von drinnen nur Platzhalter? Und bei den Häusern wäre es zu vergleichen mit WOW (offen) und HDRO (nicht offen).

- Könnt Ihr schon mehr zu den Möglichkeiten der Charakter Erstellung sagen? Wie viele "Designelemente" gibt es um seinen Charakter anzupassen?

- Gibt es später Anpassungsmöglichkeiten (z.B. durch einen Friseur)? 

- Gibt es Weltenbosse?

- Kann ich durch eine Art World PvP auch den Sith Imperator umhauen? Vergleich zu WOW Städte PvP Raids

- Werdet Ihr man Beispielsample auf buffed.de veröffentlichen die die Syncro von SWTOR ist? 
Gerade die Sprecher der einzelnen Klassen würde ich gerne mal hören, man muss mit der Stimma
ja "leben". Am besten in Deutsch und Englisch  

- Wenn die NDA bis Level XX gefallen ist, warum gibt es dann nicht mal ein paar Videos auf buffed.de? 
Oder dürft Ihr nur reden und nichts zeigen? 



Hoffe Ihr seid jetzt nicht böse weil hier so viele Fragen stehen, ich brauche dieses Spiele JETZT 
*verdammten suchtis*

Sonst bitte alle nach Zam, der sollte Nervennahrung in ner Kiste haben... :-)

Liebste Grüße
Rohal


----------



## maxphillipp (7. November 2011)

Hallo Liebe Buffiiis 

Meine Frage zu WoW: Hängen die WoW Charaktere Marjordomus Executus, Marjordomus Hirschhaupt und Fandral Hirschhaupt irgendwie zusammen? 
und.... Wann empfehlt ihr mal wieder was?


----------



## DartGriffin (7. November 2011)

Hallo Liebens Buffed-team,

WoW: Was passiert eigentlich wenn man ein bestehen Account die Collecter-Edition einer Erweiterung hinzufügt, der schon die Stadart-Version dieser Erweiterung hinzugefügt hat?


----------



## BlackSun84 (7. November 2011)

*WoW:*

1. Habt ihr mittlerweile den Roman "Wolfsherz" gelesen? Für Allianzspieler ein durchaus sehr interessanter Roman und auch besser als einige der vorangegangenen.
2. Für viele, die an WarCraft vor allem die Story von Teil 3 schätzten, ist WoW nicht mehr dasselbe, seitdem u.a. Arthas sein Leben lassen musste. Wie ist das bei euch? Gefallen euch alle Entwicklungen der Story oder wünscht auch ihr euch manchmal ein WC4, dass die Story mal wieder so richtig voranbringt ohne starres Fraktionskonzept?

*SWTOR:*

1. Es wird bei SWTOR moralische Entscheidungen geben. Wie sehr wirkt sich dies auf eure Klassenwahl aus bzw. habt ihr die Befürchtung, dass ihr irgendwann Entscheidungen treffen wollt, die eher wenig zu eurer Klasse passen?


----------



## durko (7. November 2011)

erstmal halo liebes buffedteam 

1. zu swtor wie ist es eigentlich mit den pre-order komt das spiel mit der post wen ein teil der vorbesteler am 15.12 komen oder je nach wan der code eingelöst würde und bioware es frei giebt oder alle am 20.12
2. zum ersten teil (wow) wie ist eigentlich der übergang zu horde / allianz bei den pandaren von der story her und noch was ihr erzält vast von alle klassen nur sherwenig pala spielt bei euch keiner pala so retri oder tank


----------



## Ferox21 (7. November 2011)

Nun denn, bisher noch nie ne Frage hier gestellt und denn gleich zwei Wochen hintereinander was von mir. 

Also:
*
WoW Teil*

zu Patch 4.3

1. Ich habe gelesen, dass man auf dem neuen Dunkelmond-Jahrmarkt seinen Berufsskill per wöchentlicher Quest um 5 Punkte steigern kann. Wisst ihr schon, wie das ablaufen soll und benötigt man für die Quest eine bestimmte Berufsstufe?

zu Mists of Pandaria:

2. Könnt ihr schon abschätzen, wie lange ein Durchgang durch einen MoP 5er Dungeon dauern soll? Orientiert man sich ehen an den Lich King Dungeons (ca. 30 Minuten pro Durchgang) oder eher an den Cata Dungeons mit mehr und stärkeren Trashgruppen (ca. 1 bis 1 1/2 Stunden pro Durchgang)? Ansonsten spekuliert doch mal... 

*
allg. MMO Teil *

SW - TOR

3. Mich würde mal interessieren, wie das Leveln in SW - TOR aussieht:
Kriegt man alle Paar Level einen Talentpunkt und neue Fertigkeiten? Kann man gar Attribute selber verteilen?
Muss man noch zu einem Trainer oder lernt man alles beim Levelaufstieg selber?
(Sorry, wenn das schonmal gefragt wurde...)


----------



## Croux (8. November 2011)

Hey liebes Buffed Team.
Die Klasse Mönch interessiert mich sehr, da ich gerne Heilerklassen spiele und eine neue eine Grandiose Abwechslung bietet.

Nun zu meiner Frage: Wird der Mönch Heiler ein passiver heiler der durch Nahkampfangriffe heilt oder so wie die jetzt bekannten Heiler.

Lieben gruß
Croux


----------



## Adryan (8. November 2011)

Hallo liebes Buffed-Team,

meine Frage zu SWToR:

Wisst ihr schon ob es innerhalb einer erweiterten Klasse ein Dual-Specc geben wird, so das ich beispielsweise per Knopfdruck zwischen einen DD und Heiler wechseln kann, ohne die Talente zu verlernen und neu zu vergeben?

*Und* ist es möglich ein paar Videos von euch (von der Beta) auf eure Seite zu stellen. Ich würde *zu gerne*, zb. von Zam sehen, wie er sich im Anfangslevel mit seinen Char in SWTor rumschlägt *yeah* 

Viele Grüße
Adryan


PS:


> - Gibt es schon neue Erkenntnisse was passiert wenn man eine Flugmission nicht schafft?
> - Muss das Raumschiff repariert werden?
> - Kann man einfach neu starten?
> - Kann man die Flugmission abbrechen?
> ...


@Rohal
Vielleicht kann Dir das Video hier schon ein paar Fragen beantworten 
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=EZWl3RtqfB0


----------



## SeelenEngel44 (8. November 2011)

Hi Buffed-Team

Meine Frage zu SW:TOR wie ist das mit den Flashpoints kann man die bei der Republik die haben ja den Flashpoints Esseles kann man dort mehr mehrmals gehen?


----------



## Gruenhorn (8. November 2011)

WoW: 

Ich spiele in einer Levelstop Gilde, die nach einem Jahr Scherbenwelt bald nach Nordend wechseln wird. Nun wurden auf der BlizzCon weitere Ueberarbeitungen von bereits bekannten Encountern in Aussicht gestellt. Die bisherigen Aenderungen waren fuer uns als Levelstopper durchweg ungut, AQ20 wurde zu AQ10, Zul'Gurub und Zul'Aman wurden zu Lvl 85.

Frage : Sind Euch bereits Einzelheiten der Aenderungen bekannt? Sollen wieder Raid-Instanzen zu 5er Inis umgebaut werden, die uns dann im Raid-Kalender fehlen?


----------



## Endes (8. November 2011)

Es nervt mich das von allen Ecken kommt das Myst of Pandaria aus promo gründen kommt. Viele sagen so was wie: War ja klar das dass jetzt kommt um schwindende Abo zahlen zu verhindern.
Wie ist es wirklich? Wie lange braucht Blizz von der Idee: das wird unser Nächstes Add-on bis zur Bekantgabe? Ich bin der Meinung die haben an Myst sc´hon vor Cata angefangen. Also wie sieht es da aus?

Ich weis ich habe das schon öffters gefragt aber mich interesiert es wircklich:
Woher habt ihr das mit den drei Augen der Erdenmutter? Also eine Sonne und zwei Monde. Es gibt InGame einen Text auf den Bannern auf der Anhöhe der Ältesten in Donnerfels da sind eindeutig nur zwei beschrieben.Wurde das nachträglich geändert oder ist das ein Lore fehler?

Der besagte Text:


*Trauer der Erdenmutter*
   Als die Kinder der Erde durch die Felder der Dämmerung streiften, lauschten sie dem dunklen Flüstern aus den Tiefen der Erde. Das Flüstern erzählte den Kindern von der Kunst des Krieges und des Verrats. Viele der Shu´halo ließen sich von den Worten des Schattens verführen und wandten sich der Bosheit und Verschlagenheit zu. Sie stellten sich gegen ihre unverdorbenen Brüder, auf dass sich ihre Unschuld langsam in den weiten Ebenen ihres Landes verlor. 

Die Erdenmutter, deren Herz schwer war ob der Not ihrer Kinder, konnte es nicht ertragen mit anzusehen, wie sie vom geraden Wege abfielen. In ihrem Kummer riss sie sich die Augen aus und warf sie in den Himmel, wo sie noch heute am endlosen, sternenübersäten Firmament dahinziehen. An'she und Mu'sha wollten die Trauer des jeweils anderen lindern, konnten jedoch immer nur dem schwachen Schein des anderen am fernen Himmel folgen. Noch heute haschen sich die Zwillinge mit jeder Umdrehung der Erde. 

Obwohl sie blind war, konnte die Erdenmutter sich doch nicht lang von der Welt ihres Herzens abwenden. Sie lauschte den Winden und hörte alles, was von den Feldern der Dämmerung an ihr Ohr getragen wurde. Ihr großes Herz war immer bei ihren Kindern - und ihre liebende Weisheit hat sie nie verlassen. (Quelle: _World of Warcraft™_)


----------



## Krinte (8. November 2011)

Heyho,



Heute nur eine Frage zu Rift:



In Rift bekommt man ja keine Aktuellen Raiditems außer man Raidet Hammerhall. Also nicht wie in wow wo man durch Heros Farmen sich mit den Marken shconmal 2 T-Teile kaufen und dann noch 2 items der sleben item Stufe herstellen kann. Man hat quasi aktuelles Raidgear (mal heroischen modus ausgenommen) ohne die Inzstanz je von innen gesehen zu haben. Bei Rift geht das ja nicht. Aktuelles Tier set gibts NUR in Hammerhall und nirgends anders.


Wie findet ihr das? Heutzutage nicht mehr einsteiger freundlich genug? Ich finds Klasse, so kann man nochmal in der Hauptstadt stehen und siene items zeigen  Hoffentlich behält Trion das bei.



gruß Krinte


----------

